#   >    -5  -4
-5  -4.     -8.2 1-   .      ?

----------


## glavtanya

,        ,

----------

304.06,     ?

----------


## glavtanya

: 304.06; 401.10; 401.20; 401.30,

----------


## marina-gdj

"      , "     106.          12.12.2012 17.44.00.   5.106.21.310.         .    "   "      .  "      , "  12.12.2012 17.45.00.   "   "    4  12.12.2012 18.00.00.     "  "   "          10621".  ,    ?

----------


## glavtanya

,      ok (  )       (      106)

----------


## marina-gdj

,

----------

106.31,    (  ),      .

----------


## marina-gdj

,        ,      .

----------

> -5  -4.     -8.2 1-   .      ?


 -  -   -        .
     .

----------

-   ?

----------


## olanta18

?   "" ,   .

----------


## Xpander

,       .   ,    .

----------


## Holic

5  4  1  8  .   .

----------


## 840

2012 .   8.             5     5  4  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

.

----------

